# And another cooker



## Lordbeezer (Jun 11, 2018)

Finished another cooker Friday .starting a bigger one tomorrow .


----------



## dlane (Jun 11, 2018)

Phil are those oil storage tanks that you start out with ?. We didn’t find those in TX so we used large propane tanks 1/4” wall. It was dirty work, that one is looking good.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jun 11, 2018)

Most are for home heating oil tanks.some are used on farms..this one was used as a water tank at old saw mill site..trying to buy the saw set up from guy I got tank from.appx 36" saw blade..off set teeth that are still sharp as hell..back to tanks..getting hard to find..used to get for free off cl..have to do some driving now to pick up..next one is a 6.5 ft long oval tank..gas co. here want to much for outdated tanks..have one put back for my cooker if I ever get to it..


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice job Phil- do you build the whole thing, trailer too?
Are you selling these or giving them to family members?
Mark


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jun 12, 2018)

Yes sir .build it all.trailer frame.axle.internal grate structure .started counting last June .this one is number 18.starting 19th when rain stops..no on giving away..you get your new lathe up and running?


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jun 14, 2018)

Worked on building a frame and axle Assy  today for number 19..now gotta figure out how to turn it over by myself..


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jun 15, 2018)

Forgot picture again


----------

